# Shop Cart, panels, 4x8, shopmade



## jharris (Jan 8, 2011)

Hello all, 

I've decided that I need a cart similar too the one we've all used at HD, Lowes etc. I went online and discovered that the least I can expect to spend is $349.00 for a ready-made all steel cart plus shipping.

Uh uh. No freakin' way!

I'm now thinking about a shop-made 2x and plywood base with four swivel casters. 

A friend of mine is plumber who will cut and thread galvanized pipe for me to form the uprights and rails. 

I need to a source for fittings that will allow me to thread the bottom of the uprights to the plywood mobile base in such a way as to provide minimal lateral movement of the top rails. 
I think the best way to do this would be to match the threaded
base to a suitable diameter washer or plate to be installed with bolts through matching mounting holes......
I
Have to get back to you. I'm late for something.

In the mean time, any thoughts? Sorry, I' I'm referring to the upright cart not the flatbed.

J


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

I made one from 2 x 4 and some plywood.

Think "A" frame 12-18 inches wide and 4 feet tall to support your sheet goods. The base is like a dolly and made from 2 x 4 and about 5 feet long. 

The casters came from Rockler, close to $85 for the set of 4. I've had 10 + sheets of 3/4 Melamine on the cart w/o a problem.


----------



## bofa (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm curious - what will this be used for? I built a large cart entirely from 2x4s with 1/2" ply surfaces, and hardboard to enclose some sides, I bought the casters (used 6) from HF since they are the cheapest unless Rockler or WC is having a really good sale. This thing is probably around 600 lbs loaded down and has held up very well so far. I'm about ready to revamp it though.


----------



## jharris (Jan 8, 2011)

This will be used for sheets of plywood, particle board MDF etc.

I was trying to replicate the ones at Lowes but I really like the idea of the A-frame configuration. I don't have to find any metal hardware for pipe and except for the casters I can build one with materials I have on hand.

I need maximum maneuverability so I'll use four swivel casters that lock so when I roll it onto my sloped driveway to make room in the shop it doesn't make a run for it when I'm not looking.

I'm curious about the width of bases that you built. I want to avoid tipping. 

We're expecting snow tomorrow so the outside projects I had planned have been nixed. Ill get started on this project instead. Sure wish I had a heated garage but at least I'll stay dry.

PS I'm also curious about what kind of revamping you intend to do and why use six casters instead of four.

Thanks for your input gentleman. I appreciate it.

Jeff


----------



## Drs3077 (Nov 15, 2010)

I had one I built with 4 swivel casters and it was hard to push because it always turned I add 2 non swivel casters in the center like the home depot carts are and am able to push it a lot easier.


----------



## jharris (Jan 8, 2011)

Drs3077 said:


> I had one I built with 4 swivel casters and it was hard to push because it always turned I add 2 non swivel casters in the center like the home depot carts are and am able to push it a lot easier.


Gotcha! Thank you sir.

J


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Drs3077 said:


> I had one I built with 4 swivel casters and it was hard to push because it always turned I add 2 non swivel casters in the center like the home depot carts are and am able to push it a lot easier.


Just wondering....

How much weight have you had on the cart? 

On my cart, each caster is good for 250 or 300 pounds. Ten sheets of Melamine is close to 850 bounds. For my cart, I would have to use 500 pound capacity casters for the center wheels. I found out the hard way that HD or HF casters won't support that kind of weight.


----------

